# What I Like About Spitfire London Contemporary Orchestra (LCO) Strings



## Soundbed (Apr 2, 2022)

Here's the Celli section in the way I often approach this library.



Spitfire LCO (London Contemporary Orchestra) Celli patch demo, mostly with the MX2 and Room mics, often with the Reverb up ... this is the way I tend to start approaching LCO for inspiration. I might change the mics later but this way of getting started gives me ideas.

(No Talking ... Almost)

0:00 Getting our land legs... 
2:50 Long Tailpiece (FTW) 
3:33 Twitchy, Woozy & Vib, et al (more later) 
7:30 —Folder Navigation— 
8:01 Vivid Long 
8:24 Vivid Spiccato 
9:14 Spectral Scrubs 
9:55 Long Harmonics 
10:34 Long Super Pont 
11:02 Woozy Vib 
11:26 Percussive Pizzicato 
12:15 Open Normale 
13:42 Open Irregular Trem 
14:15 Open Granular Trem 
14:48 Open Gran to Norm 
15:31 Long Slackened 
16:35 Short Slackened 
16:52 WTF?! 
18:25 tWi+Ch¥ 

I bought the library with my own money. No sponsorship or NFR or anything like that.


----------

